

What your browser says about your IQ - aj700
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/07/chart-what-your-web-browser-says-about-your-iq/40594/

======
ColinWright
Other reports of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847> <\- This has all the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822935>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822162>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823776>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823808>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823947>

